# Getting Closer



## Chuck K (Mar 22, 2013)

I made a little more progress on the lathe this week


----------



## Buickgsman (Mar 22, 2013)

I like it! :drink2:


----------



## gmaxed (Mar 22, 2013)

your doing a great job on that!what to come down and do mine?:rofl:


----------



## Tamper84 (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks good!!!! What color is that??


----------



## Chuck K (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks everybody.  The color was matched to an original piece by my local Ace Hardware.  She got it real close.  I was going to do some more work on it this morning but I have to drop what I'm doing and go and make a Craigslist score.  If you snooze you lose.  lol.

Chuck


----------



## Buickgsman (Mar 23, 2013)

We love Craigslist scores!  Hopefully its something grey and would be posted on here! Speed safely!
Bob


----------

